# Underwater Photography?



## DuneRose (May 12, 2012)

So, I'm new to photography and I have a question about underwater photography. Do I need a special underwater camera, or is there a special casing I could use for my DSLR?

I have a canon 1100D, please recommend me the best and most affordable cases. Thank you!


----------



## Buckster (May 12, 2012)

DuneRose said:


> So, I'm new to photography and I have a question about underwater photography. Do I need a special underwater camera, or is there a special casing I could use for my DSLR?
> 
> I have a canon 1100D, please recommend me the best and most affordable cases. Thank you!


"Best" and "most affordable" do not go together, especially when it comes to underwater camera housings for DSLRs.

Several years ago, when I was researching it because I was diving every weekend, Ikelite was THE brand of housing everyone who had real experience recommended.  Here's a link to their housing for the 1100D: Underwater Housing for Canon Digital SLR Camera

Suggested retail price for that housing: $1400.00.  Amazon's got it for $1299.95 though: Amazon.com: Ikelite Underwater Camera Housing for Canon EOS Rebel T3 / 1100D Digital SLR Cameras: Camera & Photo

Depending on how deep you plan to go, you might be able to get away with one of the cheap plastic bag type camera housings.  I just don't know if I could really fully put my trust in one, personally.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 12, 2012)

I decided that I did not spend enough time underwater and the whole idea with a good camera in a case still worries me as much as using debit cards. I did buy a little pocket sized $200 Panasonic Lumix waterproof camera on a recent trip that I can use in a beach bag and I dont have to worry about. I snapped and snapped and snapped I got one photo of a fish. Here it is. Wow..LOL.


----------



## jebigabre (May 15, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> I decided that I did not spend enough time underwater and the whole idea with a good camera in a case still worries me as much as using debit cards. I did buy a little pocket sized $200 Panasonic Lumix waterproof camera on a recent trip that I can use in a beach bag and I dont have to worry about. I snapped and snapped and snapped I got one photo of a fish. Here it is. Wow..LOL.



Looks good, I like it


----------



## pgriz (May 15, 2012)

If you think photography is expensive above the surface, wait until you want to do it properly below the surface.  

If it is just to get a few shots, as on vacation or while doing recreational snorkling/diving, then a waterproof P&S will probably work quite well.  I've used a Canon D10 for several years, and it produces good images for a P&S.  

If you want to use your DSLR, then as Buckster already noted, things get a lot more complicated, as you need a waterproof case that allows you to manipulate all the controls of the camera - and that doesn't come cheap.  The moment you need additional light, things really get expensive.  So, unless you are extremely motivated and are willing to spend the money, the simplest solution is to go for a waterproof P&S.


----------



## Ginu (May 17, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> I decided that I did not spend enough time underwater and the whole idea with a good camera in a case still worries me as much as using debit cards. I did buy a little pocket sized $200 Panasonic Lumix waterproof camera on a recent trip that I can use in a beach bag and I dont have to worry about. I snapped and snapped and snapped I got one photo of a fish. Here it is. Wow..LOL.




I see two fish in there...


----------

